# Poweramp Music Player Pro



## JoshN816 (Sep 12, 2012)

I got it a few weeks ago. I've got a cheap phone the stock player is awful. My Android version is 2.3.5 I couldn't get any eq's to work with the system player. After getting this app this cheap phone now has far better quality than my ipod. I have high quality headphones and I just can't believe how great this app is really.

Also I've been in Prison for almost 5 year's and I know nothing about smartphones and android. I was really good with a PC 5 years ago but I'm mostly lost now. I would rather learn about android os now. When I came down windows XP was fairly new so that should tell you how lost I am. So where should I start with android os?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

JoshN816 said:


> Does anyone else have this app? I got it a few weeks ago. I've got a cheap phone the stock player is awful. My Android version is 2.3.5 I couldn't get any eq's to work with the system player. After getting this app this cheap phone now has far better quality than my ipod. I have high quality headphones and I just can't believe how great this app is really. So if anyone else uses this app could you let me know what you think. Thanks


Think about what? Poweramp is the best music player on android. It has the best features, is constantly improving, and offers unparalleled user control of all aspects of playback. Poweramp pro is a widely used and downloaded app, not sure why you'd need feedback to confirm that.


----------



## JoshN816 (Sep 12, 2012)

I guess I don't need anyone confirm anything. Sorry I didn't realize how popular it is I guess when I downloaded it and it reads 10Millon+ downloaded! Dead give away.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, I figured you thought you found a hidden gem of an app and were attempting to share how much of a difference it made with others, but it's really popular. Quality sells itself.


----------

